# multifuel stove



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

We have been looking at multifuel stoves- burn wood/pellet/coal which has back boiler. At the moment we have no heating what so ever in our house and we are trying to get it right from the outset. After reading various comments on the forum, the general consensus seems to be that pellet seems to be the cheapest form of heating and the cleanest. The information with the stove advertised on the internet states it can heat 35 litre back boiler and can run radiators , water output 19kw. Can anyone give us an idea how many radiators this would run if radiators was roughly 2ft x 2ft. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Wood pellet to be really efficient needs to be a dedicated unit i.e. it will only burn wood pellets that are fed from a hopper into a small combustion chamber, multifuel stoves are fine if you can get coal *which you can't in Portugal* so your fuel source is wood, exactly what is your looking at?? 
It's not how many radiators it would heat but what area are you trying to heat you need that calculation to find out the type of rating stove/boiler etc you need.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

To get it properly right, you really need to work out the cubic metres of space that you need to heat & factor in how much insulation you have & how good your doors & windows etc are.

Probably the easiest way to do that is have one or two companies come in to give you estimates & then use that info if you want to DIY.

I'm in the throes of installing CH into a barn conversion & it's driving me nuts!

FWIW, there are some products that will run on wood or pellet (Thermo Frux from Germany to name but one) but they're not cheap.


----------



## worldprop (Nov 13, 2013)

Have a look at Ravelli, I've just installed a HR120 and 7 rads in our 150mt2 house in Murcia, its a fantastic piece of kit. Let me know if you have any questions, I'll try to help where possible. I'm not a plumber but did the whole install myself, a steep learning curve but an enjoyable experience too.


----------

